# a new Christmas tank needing ideas



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

so im going to start cycling with ro in a day or 2 and this new tank will be my 3rd large as well as the 3 and 5.5 gal tubs n hospitals. i currently have a 30 and a 45 both with different species and different temperaments. im starting another tank 29 Gal and im considering a few smaller end less aggressive cichlids , i know there are thousands of them , other than that which is aggressive or less than another and who is big and who isnt i know nothing about... im looking for some pretty variations of smaller 1-5 in maw but preferably in the 1-3 " range and im also looking for something with a little less aggression , all i know is what iv seen at my LFS and what iv read , so any input or opinions is greatly appreciated also if youd just like to tell me all about your fish , thats great also. i wana do this because iv got fish of all kinds , but nothing in the cichlid family but a powder blue dwarf and a red honey dwarf gurami which i was also considering as tank mates , cause im looking for some color variation and i at the same time dont want them all identical 2 each other 100% , so do these guys need like exact same color/species to be ok or could i say do a electric yellow & electric blues with like assorted others ... i'll stop rambling now


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

29 gallon is pretty small to try to keep mbuna cichlids. There are a lot of nice looking shell dwellers from Lake Tanganyika that would go nicely in a 29 gallon tank.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ya I'm leaning more towards German blue rams I think or another dwarf breed for there size and also water needs appear less demanding with not requiring harder water abd higher ph. So I guess what could potentially go good with those guys probably 2 or 3 or them and I will need an alha crew of some sort , do you think Bolivian or German rams will hurt kuhli loachs , or Cory cats ? , is love to have a few top water lvl cruzers like my little endler mails or fancys , or possible a terra like a scissortail or harlequin rasbora .. idki just sifting through ideas rite now. I won't over do it its a little tank but I do want about 5-8 fish so I know iv gotta stay small. Maybe I need 2 re think cichlids , I'm so torn ..


----------

